
Copy of [ Template ] Clone This - theafh
https://www.quantamagazine.org/copy-of-template-clone-this-20190722/
======
QuitterStrip
theafh: Are your submission of articles automated? It looks like you are
reading the site's RSS and submitting any new posts, which is why you
submitted this link

~~~
theafh
ups! shit happens... and after your comment I'm not allowed to delete it :-P

